# jersey wooly and holland lop breeders



## The Red Shepherd (Jul 8, 2011)

I sold every rabbit to my name last summer. I am left with a black otter buck. So I am looking for some woolies and holland lops! Can you guys direct me to some breeders around missouri? 
-thanks, Alan


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't help with breeders but wanted to say


----------



## home-sweet-home (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure where in Missouri you are. We are in Oklahoma. We have 4 does pg, 3 are show quality, one is a Grand champion, the other is her daughter (with Grand champions all throughout her pedigree.) Not sure if you want juniors or seniors.

Here is my daughters website. They are due next week.
www.lopsbyleah.com

Or Rachel Webster here in Tulsa is letting go some of her breeders (where we got the Grand Champion for), she is keeping babies and needs cage space.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure where you're located at in Missouri, but I live in Washington, MO (about 50 mins. west of St. Louis) and I raise pedigreed Holland Lops.  I am also going to start breeding Mini Rexes this fall and I'm getting some Plush Lops and some more Hollands in a couple weeks.


----------



## greymane (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, we have some Lops, but we are not in your area.  Best of luck with your search.


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to the ARBA rabbit breeders society They have a list of breeders in every state! I breed Holland lops too but am all the way in wi


----------

